# What is YOUR most profitable response to the riders that say "I'll tip you on the app"?



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Best thought so far is to guilt them by saying: "You know, I've been tracking my riders that say that, and only 1 in 50 actually follow through with the tip. I'm not sure why. I'll certainly hope to see you help me raise that percentage!"


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


Be bold! It’s the only thing that works.

First off, you’ll have to have the child locks engaged so they can’t open the door until you unlock it.

About three minutes before the drop off start the conversation how most paxs lie and say they’re giving you five stars and a tip in the app. Then, tell them how you’ve become jaded and used to lying pax and you hope they are different. When they tell you they are different yell bullshit! Then say sorry liar I’m gonna have to see your phone before you’re allowed out of the car. Watch them give you a five star, and then watch them and verify they actually gave you a tip in the app.

Now, it’s a very important to let them know that you’re aware that they can change the tip. Explain to them that you now know where they live as you’re dropping them off and that if they withdraw the tip from you you’ll be back to their location to have a little chat.

Lastly, it’s now very important to call Uber support and let them now that the pax threatened you and you felt uncomfortable. That way when they call support to complain about you, you’ve already let them know what a psychopath they are and their complaints won’t stick.

“I’ll tip you in the app” G’dam right you will ****!!!


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I sure hope you can tip me, my baby is starving because I can't find formula and I'm a single adoptive dad. and right now I'm getting a little milk from my neighbor, she just had a baby too but her kid is really pigging out on that stuff and she doesn't know how much more she can spare. I just hope I don't have to send my baby back to the orphanage due to uber taking too much of our pay and gas being more expensive than milk, oh and all my insurances have gone up 15%. But don't worry your not expected to tip but it is greatly appreciated, have a nice day.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jenga said:


> I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through


Try being blunt:


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


*Really you can tip on the app? *


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

“How thoughtful of you to leave a tip. It’s been reported that 98% of in-app tips never make it to the drivers. We’re not sure if it’s an app glitch or what. If you could, a cash tip would be greatly appreciated. I have change if needed, and thanks for your generosity!”


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Be bold! It’s the only thing that works.
> 
> First off, you’ll have to have the child locks engaged so they can’t open the door until you unlock it.
> 
> ...


This is the only thing I’ve found that works. I usually take a flash photo of their face too.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Say I dont believe. Either all say this. Or uber steals it. Regardless I dont get it.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I jokingly respond _"Oh, don't say that! That's the kiss of death for Uber drivers. It's a running joke among drivers that when a passenger says they'll tip, they're pretty much always lying."_

The kicker here is the "lying" part. It's bold, and a bit of a gamble. Think about it. If you were on the receiving end of this statement, the driver would have essentially said that you are a liar. That's a strong word. Logic would dictate that this is a good way to _not_ get a tip and possibly <5*.

However, it appears to have increased the frequency of tips in this situation. Or maybe my luck has just been better. The pax almost always follows with an assurance that they will, sometimes doing it on their phone right then. If you put yourself in the pax's shoes - even if you had no intention of tipping, and someone insinuated that passengers that tell drivers what they just said are likely lying, subconsciously (or maybe consciously) you're going to want to prove that you're not one of those "lying" passengers.

The tips haven't always been big in this case. Sometimes just a couple bucks. But it's significantly increased tips from these types of pax. Well, any increase would be significant because it was nearly 0% before. I'd say it's around 75% now. There's still that 1 in 4 that doesn't, even after assuring me when essentially being called a liar.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


Most of the people love pets. So this white lie might work.
Say, "Please You sure do that for my dog, I need to get him to hospital, and I need his hospital bills desperately. Thank you very much"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

"Why would you say that? I bet you don't."


----------



## Macydog1 (Sep 18, 2018)

I say nothing...i already know they're lying and I won't see shit. Why waste my breath...i never count on a tip. If I do receive a tip, that's cool, but in no way do I count on tips in reaching my weekly goal. It is what it is. In return, I only tip my barber and my dog groomer.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Same I say shit. Zero 8 year driver. Tip if you want. Who cares about tipping in the app 
If pax overpaid. You are screwed before you start the trip


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I just say thanks. I actually get many. 

Maybe y'all are talking yourselves out of tips with your negativity.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

If I was a rider and got confronted in any way about an optional tip, I would probably not a leave a tip. At least not a big one, and I'm usually a big tipper. Just like if I was in a restaurant getting the normal service I expected and a waiter interrupted that service to say "You're going to tip me, right?" I would think "What the f*** is wrong with that guy?" I think I'd be offended he just assumed I was the kind of person who was going to stiff him, especially if everything went great up to that point.

I just say "AW! Thanks. I appreciate it. I'd love the five stars though!"

For whatever reason, people seem more inclined to throw money at you when you don't seem to care about it. It's almost like if you're not impressed they have to try harder to impress you or something.

I don't know if it's the norm or good or low, I haven't actually talked about tips in the forum before so I mean I really don't know, but I'm happy with my tips being about 20-25% of my net fares. I figure that's about 10% of the rider's total in my market. If you think a 20-25% average is good, then I guess it works. If you think 20-25% is crap, then I guess it doesn't and I'm a tip loser.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

People who tip tip. People who don't don't.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Thats ok you keep that 50 cent tip and put it towards lessons on class


----------



## UberMagnumRed (Jul 25, 2015)

Just say “Thank you so much, any tip you give would be greatly appreciated. ( short pause ) If you don’t, it is what it is”


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Please dont be that guy that says
they are going to tip in the app and
then doesnt do it...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Keep it short and Sweet. " Awe Thank you, There is a 24 hour window to make good on that."
If they ask why is that. ( Which they might not because they just realized they have been caught in a with hold of Lying.)
I'd just tell them that, " It is widely known that when that is said, that a rider is Phishing for a 5 star rating. " " This is not Uber so I hope you make good on that." Or Lyft, create some confusion here.

Ps, I've had it on Lyft, where the pax tips after the 24hr. when I've 3 stared them. Contacted support and they are all to happy to change the pax's rating.

Also DO NOT use the word Lying or Dishonest in your statement.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Mole said:


> *Really you can tip on the app? *


I like this one, and I've used a similar one before by saying "A cash tip would be preferred as there is lots of talk that Uber is not passing through our tips." Though I stopped using it since if they don't have (or say they don't have) cash, then they will even more likely not tip if they think I will never see it. A friend said to simply say "Cash tips are preferred. I have change for anything." Then just look them in the eye and hold it. Now they are pressured to come up with it. More than likely it won't turn anyone off from app tipping and it might twist a few psychological arms... What do you think?


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Jumpin Jim said:


> “How thoughtful of you to leave a tip. It’s been reported that 98% of in-app tips never make it to the drivers. We’re not sure if it’s an app glitch or what. If you could, a cash tip would be greatly appreciated. I have change if needed, and thanks for your generosity!”


Just saw this after my previous post. Only problem with this is that you will definitely lose some tips from riders that really don't have cash. They don't want to think their tip goes unappreciated or gobbled up by the corporation. Lots of people don't have cash with them anymore. So the question is whether you will gain more than you lose.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

How about this idea: "I just bet a friend that my passengers are more honest than his - who he reports as following through only 2% after saying this. I do hope you can help me win this bet!" Now you are being completely positive, removing the negatives to "the other guy's" pax and sticking up for the honesty of the current liar. Like?


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

just say thanks, and then 1 star them. as i stated in a previous thread, 99 percent of people who make a big deal about going to tip you in the app don't. they just want you to 5 star them.... so you do the opposite. wait they're out of the car or cant see you, then rate them 1 star.

if you confront them they will get passive aggressive and probably one star you. give them the fake smile, say thanks, they will probably 5 star you, then you 1 star them, never to be matched with again. simple.


----------



## wheremythomasguide (11 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> I just say thanks. I actually get many.
> 
> Maybe y'all are talking yourselves out of tips with your negativity.


This is the way.
My variation is something like "Oh thanks man, appreciate it" and then I move on. About 7 out of 10 end up following through and tipping.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> Just like if I was in a restaurant getting the normal service I expected and a waiter interrupted that service to say "You're going to tip me, right?" I would think "What the f*** is wrong with that guy?"


Actually, the real equivalent would be:

Suppose you're waiting on tables in a restaurant, and without prompting, a diner says, "I promise I'll put a tip on my credit card charge!"

Right, got it. LOL


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually, the real equivalent would be:
> 
> Suppose you're waiting on tables in a restaurant, and without prompting, a diner says, "I promise I'll put a tip on my credit card charge!"
> 
> Right, got it. LOL


Ya but we're talking about how we respond to it. I don't think the equivalent of "Ya right. Everybody says that." would work any better in a restaurant than in an Uber. LOL


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Once in a lifetime you may get a chance to truly get even...









Finally caught up with the "Tip you in the...


Well this was rewarding. I had a guy stiff me on a cash tip last night, but caught up with him an hour later and made him pay. It breaks down like this... Picked up two couples at a resort. At first told them I could only take three, but they begged and offered me a $10 cash tip. I still shy...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Once in a lifetime you may get a chance to truly get even...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you frame it?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Be bold! It’s the only thing that works.
> 
> First off, you’ll have to have the child locks engaged so they can’t open the door until you unlock it.
> 
> ...


I will never give you a ride again after you telling what I do with my victims!!!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I would tell them that because tips are rare after I finish this drive I will be at the street corner with a sign “ I just gave ( your name ) a ride and they were so cheap they didn’t tip me so I need gas money to keep on working for Uber… Please Help… “.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

This is all I got:

Longish trip, good-ish convo. A guy was fumbling in his wallet pretending like he was going to tip. Then he said, "can I tip you in the app?"

Then I said (stroke of genius).. "If you can't swing it, don't worry about it." (I actually meant what I said, not fishing for tip.)

He handed me the $9 in his wallet.

I think this worked because ego. No one wants their driver to think they can't afford a tip.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

That you can tip drivers in the app while you're on your trip


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Once in a lifetime you may get a chance to truly get even...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting called out in front of the girls and knowing those two are not going to get laid because they proved to the girls they are nothing more than cheep screws, is worth more than the 20. .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> This is all I got:
> 
> Longish trip, good-ish convo. A guy was fumbling in his wallet pretending like he was going to tip. Then he said, "can I tip you in the app?"
> 
> ...


I like this one a lot! It plays to the ego of the rider.

And it addresses the Original Poster's issue of: "there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?"

I'm sure it's not perfect. But it doesn't have to be. It just needs to improve the low probability of getting a tip from someone who says they'll tip you in the app.


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

losiglow said:


> I jokingly respond _"Oh, don't say that! That's the kiss of death for Uber drivers. It's a running joke among drivers that when a passenger says they'll tip, they're pretty much always lying."_
> 
> The kicker here is the "lying" part. It's bold, and a bit of a gamble. Think about it. If you were on the receiving end of this statement, the driver would have essentially said that you are a liar. That's a strong word. Logic would dictate that this is a good way to _not_ get a tip and possibly <5*.
> 
> ...


Right along with I won't come in your mouth.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

wheremythomasguide said:


> This is the way.
> My variation is something like "Oh thanks man, appreciate it" and then I move on. About 7 out of 10 end up following through and tipping.


Do you drive on another planet?


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


Millennials, when on a date trying to impress the girl, always say that.


----------



## Alex sydney (12 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


When they say that i usually saying,i know you will...


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

One word "sure!" (spoken as though yeah, sure you will)


----------



## gvtiger92 (Jul 14, 2018)

I just thank everyone for the ride. If they tip, they tip. Trips with tips seem to hover just below 50% of overall trips. I've seen riders add the tip as late as 72hrs after the trip. Usually the next time they open their app, they remember.


----------



## bugsybug (Apr 6, 2021)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


Have you ever thought they might be poor like a church mouse or they simply just don't have it!!


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

bugsybug said:


> Have you ever thought they might be poor like a church mouse or they simply just don't have it!!


just because you are poor doesn't mean you need to lie and set false expectations. can't tip, that's fine, but don't lie about it


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> If I was a rider and got confronted in any way about an optional tip, I would probably not a leave a tip. At least not a big one, and I'm usually a big tipper. Just like if I was in a restaurant getting the normal service I expected and a waiter interrupted that service to say "You're going to tip me, right?" I would think "What the f*** is wrong with that guy?" I think I'd be offended he just assumed I was the kind of person who was going to stiff him, especially if everything went great up to that point.
> 
> I just say "AW! Thanks. I appreciate it. I'd love the five stars though!"
> 
> ...


As a passenger I agree. If riders wanted to be harassed for a tip we would take cabs! I am a tipper but if someone solicited me for a tip, they would not be getting one. I tip in the app because I do not carry cash.


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

og bunky said:


> just because you are poor doesn't mean you need to lie and set false expectations. can't tip, that's fine, but don't lie about it


They probably lie because they are asked or confronted and feel bad or awkward? I don't think anyone should be confronted about a tip. Most people that do tip would not tip if asked to.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

I haven't driven in over 2 years, but if I were still driving and a pax said that to me, I'd tell them: 
"_Thank you very much, I appreciate it. Tips really make a big difference to me and my vehicle upkeep, especially with current gas prices._" 

If the pax still decides to not tip, that's on them, their lies will rot their soul. A few bucks will not make or break me. I definitely appreciate it and can use it, but it will not really matter. We all know that both the pax and drivers are being screwed by U/L.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Thanks Pinocchio!!! 😊


----------



## stephen harness (Dec 15, 2015)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


If they say "I will give you a big tip" they are lying. I have never gotten a tip from anyone who says that. My last trip where some one said that was at bar time. they were drunk and I stopped the car and threw them out!!


----------



## Ebo (Nov 30, 2017)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


Lol happens a bit! Hate those people who pull it! But overall the customer does tip!


----------



## mrayk (Aug 11, 2019)

I just say, "that's awesome!" Give them a thumbs-up and say, "5-star rider! Thank you!"

Be professional and let the chips fall where they may.

I know it's better than 2% in my earnings.


----------



## Jackpine Uberguy (Aug 20, 2019)

I just say "ok, sounds good". My last week I made $333 base fare, $96 promotions and $80 in tips. 25% tips isn't too bad a percentage for me. Oh, and I made another $46 in cash tips. So for me when they say they're gonna tip on the app they generally do! But most of my rides are college students (good tippers) and tourists.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Lisannez said:


> As a passenger I agree. If riders wanted to be harassed for a tip we would take cabs! I am a tipper but if someone solicited me for a tip, they would not be getting one. I tip in the app because I do not carry cash.


Thanks for chiming in as a rider. And ya, personally I can't see risking annoying any of the people who DO tip in the app afterwards and contribute to a couple hundred a week in tips over the possibility of getting ONE more who might. It's a situation that could easily backfire.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Jackpine Uberguy said:


> I just say "ok, sounds good". My last week I made $333 base fare, $96 promotions and $80 in tips. 25% tips isn't too bad a percentage for me. Oh, and I made another $46 in cash tips. So for me when they say they're gonna tip on the app they generally do! But most of my rides are college students (good tippers) and tourists.


Exactly. Just let a good thing be a good thing. I just took a couple weeks off and started again Friday, so I only worked three days this week. $20 + $10 in cash on top of this. Though of course the cash tippers aren't saying "I'll tip you in the app," the airport guy who said "I'll tip you in the app" left $15 and the restaurant guy who said it left $10 and the arts festival couple with the long trip back to their car who said it left $20 ... I can't remember every one, but I'd be willing to say at least half of the tips in that breakdown specifically said "I'll tip you in the app." Why risk alienating a single one of them to get someone who might leave me $2 because he felt pressured? Not to mention what someone who got offended might leave as a rating. Screenshot just for confirmation. And ya, this was a particularly good weekend with a couple events in town, but it's not like double normal. The thought still holds.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

stephen harness said:


> My last trip where some one said that was at bar time. they were drunk and I stopped the car and threw them out!


Yeah, sure you did. LOL


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, sure you did. LOL


I like you. LOL!


----------



## TomWatkins (9 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


"GREAT! I CAN'T WAIT TO THANK YOU IN THE APP."


----------



## Bear75063 (Nov 30, 2015)

Jenga said:


> Any ideas?


Sweet Baby Jeebus!! Either they will tip or they won't. Why try to either piss someone off or try to "shame" them out of a tip? I look at it [over the last 6½ years] that I'm getting an amount from Uber to safely take someone from Point A to Point B. Anything over that, as they say, is gravy. [IMHO]


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?





Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

TomWatkins said:


> "GREAT! I CAN'T WAIT TO THANK YOU IN THE APP."


Or how about saying: "Great, I'll 5-star you in the app!"


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


tipping is a bad idea - what we need are good salaries and benefits! at the beginning of the pandemic i did food delivery in west los angeles and santa monica - virtually all the customers gave me tips but i still hoped for better pay and fewer tips - uber solved the problem by cutting the amount per trip - mile ect. which would really make tips essential - i stopped for the rest of the pandemic - now food delivery in this area is done by young people with electric bikes, scooters, etc.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

robert2 said:


> tipping is a bad idea - what we need are good salaries and benefits! at the beginning of the pandemic i did food delivery in west los angeles and santa monica - virtually all the customers gave me tips but i still hoped for better pay and fewer tips - uber solved the problem by cutting the amount per trip - mile ect. which would really make tips essential - i stopped for the rest of the pandemic - now food delivery in this area is done by young people with electric bikes, scooters, etc.


If you got a salary and benefits you'd be an employee and would have to take every single trip they give you, to whatever neighborhood, wherever, no matter how far or dank, work the hours they tell you however inconvenient in any given week, and put up with any passenger no matter how awful.

No thank you.

There's a flip side to everything. If anybody wants all roses and no thorns, I suggest they go find another garden. Self-employment isn't for everybody.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have had people say that and I dont get the tip, can you tip infront of me, so I can confirm and bring this up with Uber. Cash always works better for future references ( FYI )


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Lisannez said:


> They probably lie because they are asked or confronted and feel bad or awkward? I don't think anyone should be confronted about a tip. Most people that do tip would not tip if asked to.


or they lie because they're cheapskate liars and probably wouldnt even tip at restaurants if they could get away with it without being "caught".


----------



## Andyany (Mar 14, 2015)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


I think Uber makes it hard to overcome this gap the same way it did with pax’s privilege of the pax-driver rating system. So ignoring those passengers who promise fake tips and giving them 1 star right away after trip is the best way.

I experienced some pax who not even promise to tip on the app but show cash to me then return it to their pockets with their fake tip promise to boost their lies about tips.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Also I'm gonna chuck in here that passengers have 30 days to rate you and leave you a tip. I've never had it take that long, but I've had a lot of passengers tip me a couple days later. I assume they just don't use the app every day and get to it the next time they do. Not everybody we drop at a restaurant is going to walk in and say to his friends "Hold up. I have to make sure I take care of my Uber driver before I deal with your birthday party nonsense. Priorities."

How'd you like to be that guy leaving a $5 tip the next day only to find you'd one-starred him for not doing it within a minute of leaving the car?  I think he'd probably take advantage of the "change my driver's rating" option once his rating became visible.


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Vagabond1 said:


> If you got a salary and benefits you'd be an employee and would have to take every single trip they give you, to whatever neighborhood, wherever, no matter how far or dank, work the hours they tell you however inconvenient in any given week, and put up with any passenger no matter how awful.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> There's a flip side to everything. If anybody wants all roses and no thorns, I suggest they go find another garden. Self-employment isn't for everybody.


Well of course that’s the prop 22 argument but as I’ve said before Uber driver s will soon be employee s like it or not- you want to be gig worker? Become a cab driver- the courts have already ruled and Uber driver s in UK are already employees there- think things will be different here? I would bet the farm they won’t


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

robert2 said:


> Well of course that’s the prop 22 argument but as I’ve said before Uber driver s will soon be employee s like it or not- you want to be gig worker? Become a cab driver- the courts have already ruled and Uber driver s in UK are already employees there- think things will be different here? I would bet the farm they won’t


Well, I hope that day never comes. If you want a salaried job, go get a salaried job. I don't. In fact I think it's weird that you're saying if I want to be a gig worker I should go do something else when this is gig work, but if you want to be an employee you should sign up for gig work and then insist everything change to accommodate you not wanting to do gig work. Go get the job you want. I already did.

Whatever. Even if that day comes, it's not the topic of the post.


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Vagabond1 said:


> Well, I hope that day never comes. If you want a salaried job, go get a salaried job. I don't. In fact I think it's weird that you're saying if I want to be a gig worker I should go do something else when this is gig work, but if you want to be an employee you should sign up for gig work and then insist everything change to accommodate you not wanting to do gig work. Go get the job you want. I already did.
> 
> Whatever. Even if that day comes, it's not the topic of the post.


Well just trying to give you the facts- you are not really a gig worker- you work for Uber- Uber is taking advantage of you but you don’t care- I’ll keep working to see that you get the wages and benefits you deserve- like it or not


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

robert2 said:


> Well just trying to give you the facts- you are not really a gig worker- you work for Uber- Uber is taking advantage of you but you don’t care- I’ll keep working to see that you get the wages and benefits you deserve- like it or not


The nonsense. It burns.


----------



## Stiff Tip (8 mo ago)

"Thank you. I really do appreciate it. Times have been really hard with these crazy gas prices and all. Honestly? Without the added generosity of great customers like you, I'm not sure how I'd be feeding my family right now."

There's your harpoon. Now go slay Moby fricking Dick.


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Vagabond1 said:


> The nonsense. It burns.
> 
> View attachment 660432


Well I hope your comment makes you feel better


----------



## Uber Dan Knox (10 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


When the tip does not show up, I call the rider and tell him/her that I am checking up on Uber to make sure that the tip was reported and passed along to me. At that point they usually add a tip!


----------



## Alirio (May 15, 2017)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


I say to myself “yeah right” and forget the whole thing.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Jackpine Uberguy said:


> But most of my rides are college students (good tippers)


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

almost as annoying are the pax who think a 5* rating somehow helps you out or pays bills.

as long as the rating isnt going to prevent me from doing certain tiers of rides or risk deactivation, neither of which will ever come remotely close, idgaf about your 5*.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

I don’t really expect frequent tips. Most riders simply don’t tip—though, given that drivers profits are as absurdly tiny as they are, all passengers really should tip for every ride they take. Just as they would tip the restaurant staff for every meal they eat.

Further, based on my experience, I’ve come to assume that passengers who claim they will tip me in the app are lying, since such riders rarely do so. (The only exceptions occur if the experience was extraordinarily positive, such as having a pleasant & engaging conversation.)

So, when a passenger says that, I take it as a sign of disrespect and reduce the rating I give the passenger by a few stars. I think I’ll start to do the same thing when a passenger proclaims that they’ll rate me five stars.

...It’s not as if my life will substantially improve because of grade school-style ratings and a few extra pennies, anyway.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Lisannez said:


> As a passenger I agree. If riders wanted to be harassed for a tip we would take cabs! I am a tipper but if someone solicited me for a tip, they would not be getting one. I tip in the app because I do not carry cash.


no you wouldn't


----------



## oldretiredguy (Jun 7, 2020)

I know we all want to think our riders are having the time of their lives, drinking and laughing and here we are "stuck" behind the wheel, working odd hours, etc. The truth is we don't know what is going on "behind the curtain." Someone's marriage has failed, someone lost a child to cancer or an unfortunate situation, someone else might have just gotten a deadly diagnosis - we tend to think they are the "fun ones" and we are not. My advice? Take the rider where they want to go, be professional, don't judge. If they tip, it's extra. If not, so what?

Don't look behind the curtain. You won't like what you find.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

If I had a nickel for every time I heard that, you do realize that you can place the tip right now while the ride is going.


----------



## davidjfaerber (9 mo ago)

Steve_TX said:


> I haven't driven in over 2 years, but if I were still driving and a pax said that to me, I'd tell them:
> "_Thank you very much, I appreciate it. Tips really make a big difference to me and my vehicle upkeep, especially with current gas prices._"
> 
> If the pax still decides to not tip, that's on them, their lies will rot their soul. A few bucks will not make or break me. I definitely appreciate it and can use it, but it will not really matter. We all know that both the pax and drivers are being screwed by U/L.


That is a great response. Really what original poster and others are looking for. Thanks


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't know. I've always said "Thank you" if a passenger says this, but 99% of the time, the passengers who say "I'll tip you in the app" FON'T actually do it. Infact, I hate to say it, bit the worst offenders are wealthy people. I don't know why, because they are wealthy and a tip wouldn't hurt them in the least. But over the years I've had several people either reveal to me in conversation, or I overheard their phone calls, that they were pretty wealthy, owned a big company, or whatever. And most of the time, they say "I'll tip you in the app", sometime they would even say "I'll give you a BIG tip" or a "nice tip", and they do nothing. I even had this young couple I picked up from a nice restaurant who lived in a very wealthy area, and we were halfway through the ride home and the lady says she forgot her coat. The guy asks if we could go back to get it, and he pleaded with me and said he'd give me a nice tip for being so kind. We go back, get the coat and I drop them off. And no tip. Nada. So when someone wealthy tells me they are going to leave a tip, I expect the opposite. And even amongst none wealthy people, the tip rate is still very low. I'd say on average about 20% of people will leave a tip. Which is pretty bad for a guy with a very clean modern car, a 5.0 rating, and easy going friendly conversation. I read an article one where there was a study done about tipping on rideshare. The conclusion was that there is really nothing you can do that will increase your chances of getting a tip, because it all depends on the mood and habits of the passenger. And even a good ride won't usually change that. So, I've given up long ago at looking at tips as anything to chase after. You get what you get. And most people (not all) will lie about tipping, for some weird reason. Especially rich people (no idea why).









A study said that 60 percent of Uber riders don't tip. Here's what rideshare drivers had to say.


Tipping people in the service industry is the standard social contract that most people...




www.sfgate.com













Only One Percent of Uber Passengers Tip Every Ride


Found in a new study by the NBER.




hypebeast.com


----------



## Phinz1206 (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm not pressed about tips. Yeah they are nice but I don't expect them so when I get them it's a nice surprise. Now if someone says "I'll tip you on the app" I just say "awww that's sweet but its not necessary". Most of the time they do tip me...lol. 😉


----------



## UberKing777 (Jul 9, 2016)

bugsybug said:


> Have you ever thought they might be poor like a church mouse or they simply just don't have it!!


Then if they don't have it they shouldn't say it. That's not a hard concept.


----------



## Kimmie Howlett (Oct 20, 2021)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> I don't know. I've always said "Thank you" if a passenger says this, but 99% of the time, the passengers who say "I'll tip you in the app" FON'T actually do it. Infact, I hate to say it, bit the worst offenders are wealthy people. I don't know why, because they are wealthy and a tip wouldn't hurt them in the least. But over the years I've had several people either reveal to me in conversation, or I overheard their phone calls, that they were pretty wealthy, owned a big company, or whatever. And most of the time, they say "I'll tip you in the app", sometime they would even say "I'll give you a BIG tip" or a "nice tip", and they do nothing. I even had this young couple I picked up from a nice restaurant who lived in a very wealthy area, and we were halfway through the ride home and the lady says she forgot her coat. The guy asks if we could go back to get it, and he pleaded with me and said he'd give me a nice tip for being so kind. We go back, get the coat and I drop them off. And no tip. Nada. So when someone wealthy tells me they are going to leave a tip, I expect the opposite. And even amongst none wealthy people, the tip rate is still very low. I'd say on average about 20% of people will leave a tip. Which is pretty bad for a guy with a very clean modern car, a 5.0 rating, and easy going friendly conversation. I read an article one where there was a study done about tipping on rideshare. The conclusion was that there is really nothing you can do that will increase your chances of getting a tip, because it all depends on the mood and habits of the passenger. And even a good ride won't usually change that. So, I've given up long ago at looking at tips as anything to chase after. You get what you get. And most people (not all) will lie about tipping, for some weird reason. Especially rich people (no idea why).
> 
> [URL unfurlall my riders that say they will tip on app 90% dotip="true"]https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Uber-Lyft-tip-drivers-percentages-14697359.php[/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## mail4vaughn (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## jumeby (Nov 20, 2020)

As a rider let me just say: the nanosecond the app lets me pay for my Uber with cash is the nanosecond I will tip in cash. But even the Uber site itself says it's designed to be a cashless transaction. There are times I have to jump through hoops to get cash put on one of my accounts just to get an Uber.

And when did tipping stop being voluntary? We don't tip because the service worker doesn't make enough money, we tip because we want to show appreciation. I'd tip no matter how much or how little a restaurant server or Uber driver makes...IF I appreciate the service they provided. Also, I never tell the driver I'm going to tip. And I've never had a driver ask me to tip in cash. It's just kinda been understood..."Hope you tip but know you don't have to." Any driver tries using guilt or snark to get me to tip, not only am I not tipping I'm sending in a complaint. And, no, I'm not tipping *during* the ride...my tip is based off of how I perceived the service in its entirety, not on how I hope the service will turn out. And if sometimes you have a problem getting your tips from the app passed on to you, that means you have a problem with Uber...not with me. Don't expect me to fix the problem between you and the company.

My rider rating seems to indicate that my approach and attitude towards tipping is more than fine lol.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

I hear that from a lot of passengers, I'll really appreciate if you're one of the few that follow through. Glad you're home safely, take care.


----------



## UberKC (Jun 25, 2017)

MasterDriver said:


> all passengers really should tip for every ride they take. Just as they would tip the restaurant staff for every meal they eat.


I've always agreed with a statement like this...and this comment is 100% in no way against waiters, servers, bar staff etc, i have found that they are usually the best tippers because they know what it is like, not being tipped. The rich going to million dollar homes are the most non-tippers. 

But I've always wanted to ask the non-tippers... Can you show me a wait/bar staff person who is required to buy and bring the alcohol or food with them to work and provide it to their customers? 

If you can afford to use the service industry then you can afford to give the service industry a few extra dollars... 

Otherwise cook your own food AND WALK!


----------



## UberKC (Jun 25, 2017)

To rider: Just making sure you realize... When we get to your destination, there is an extra charge if you want the vehicle to come to full and complete stop, right? 

Its ok if you don't have it, I'll unlock the doors and you can tuck and roll... Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Soon or later some driver would punch 👊 & knock thier tooth out it's rider on a nose when they say " I'll tip you over the app " . Watch... LMAO 😂🤣


----------



## MrPurple (Apr 1, 2016)

Lisannez said:


> They probably lie because they are asked or confronted and feel bad or awkward? I don't think anyone should be confronted about a tip. Most people that do tip would not tip if asked to.


Exactly. I've always thought that the signs reminding to tip are trashy. They look like crap in the car and it's begging. Not to mention passive-aggressive.


----------



## santa pete (Jul 6, 2017)

gvtiger92 said:


> I just thank everyone for the ride. If they tip, they tip. Trips with tips seem to hover just below 50% of overall trips. I've seen riders add the tip as late as 72hrs after the trip. Usually the next time they open their app, they remember.


I agree. T.I.P.S. mean Too Insure Proper Service. Tips should be given for doing something beyond the average. To expect a tip from every rider is ridiculous. If you have a very clean/disinfected car, drive safely, make them feel safe and comfortable, and or help them with their groceries to and from the car, and help them with their luggage, then maybe you deserve a TIP. I have some laminated placards that tells something about myself and the riders love it and most read them. they are attacked by a series of key ring from the front seats head rests. This way you are introducing yourself and putting a human element on yourself instead of being viewed as just a non-entity.


----------



## Brookey1980 (Dec 21, 2017)

About [the lower number -of Tippers.] =[ ... I'm kinda (confused.. and disappointed) about it. 
Why? 

(If I may vent my disappointment here) ... Have a few totaly Valid points here. ~Worth the read if you also feel this way, *AND I'LL APPRECIATE =] A THUMBS UP TO SHOW!! 

1 reason (I Hope to see more) Tipping: 
is BECAUSE: I Appreciate the way Tips, +$ Added-onto (_as many as possible, rides given.)_ really helps =] to round-UP my Total earning amount for-that-day. Which, makes my day, =] when the total is more. ... AND, ~you feel good =] Seeing people RECOGNIZED, and went and added ❤ to give you money. 

the other reasons I'm a little confused and disappointed=| to have seen less rides adding a Tip lately ---is BECAUSE: I can be a generous Tipper, myself. ~if I'm really pleased with (a Service) (where Tipping is *customary /CAN BE EXPECTED...) I can show (my) Thanks =] with a generous tip. 

(+the Opposite of that is: ..it feels Awkward to Tip ..if I'm really not genuinely pleased.) 


And, WHEN I SAY a 'generous' /Good Tip. 
--to me?? a $10.Tip (Feels GOOD-to-me.) 
IF SOMEONE GIVES ME a $10. TIP 
~I'm like, "Thankyou! =] GOOD TIP." ........ 

~And when *I've had the extra money to give a Really good Tip ---a $20. will make someone's day! Just as it has for me, when someone gives me a $20! 

SO, ... (This is where I've been Disappointed.) =| 
When-a-rider-Says (on their own at some point; for whatever reason ... they speak up 2Tell me this; ---they ASSURE me of this, OK.~ whether, it's when getting In, ... ~or at some point TALKING WITH THEM During the ride, ... or, when getting Out of the car) 

. . . so, I've heard THIS GENEROUS _SOUNDING_ LINE. =| several times now.. 

(+ .. it's always like a, "don't worry") Followed by the assurance, "I'll give you a Good Tip!"

. . . But, then it's disappointing to see =| ... THEIR IDEA OF "A GOOD TIP" --- is like.. (an auto-calculated choice that they're given on their screen at the end. ??) of like.. $6.87. yaknow something like that. ... That.. Looks and-feels lazy ...(not cool) =| to me. 

(you can imagine in one's mind) How this happens. . . . WHEN they got to that point of making good-on WHAT THEY SAID TO ME ..It looks like =[ .they just lazed-out +chose (..the highest auto-generated) dollar amount shown to them. --and That was good enough. 

THAT'S NOT "A GOOD TIP!"

Noo... Respectfully; 
I want to air this... 
~If you SAY TO ME. "I'll give you a really good Tip." . . . IF I don't see a $10. ? (or atleast a dollar or 2 *closest to that, at the Least) ... Then, hah. Honestly? IT FEELS LIKE THEY LIED TO ME. 

Now; in the moment ( ; I'm not "taking it all personal" I don't go getting Upset to myself. But, (cumulatively now) I see. THIS is what it translates to - in my mind. They just Lied. =/ 

And I'm like.. (what someone else, earlier in this thread said). like- Why? You didn't Have to say (Anything) like that, -and it would've been better. But- DONT _SAY_ YOU'RE GOING TO GIVE ME MONEY. AND THEN NOT GIVE IT. . . . This is a Principle.* 

... That's not cool. Lame.

And, ... Last to say here.. THE REASON I said, I'm confused..and kinda sad about it..
How it's been not that many =( (..not ENOUGH) people are Tipping.

....... Is Because: My Car is nice* It looks really cool picking them up, It's a very comfortable😌 /cool /almost luxurious *experience. ~being a Guest passenger with me, in My car, ... ~And to top it off, I'm really cool; pleasant, chill, accomodating.


I -ALWAYS- give a 5 STAR /TOP experience.
so, I'm a little disappointed by the people lazying-out when it comes to making good on what they said to me, (again, all on their own) THIS LINE: ("dont worry!") "I'll give you a good Tip" . . . and then I see they gave.. $5.77 or something. C'mon.

A Good /Quality Tip is a full $10. 
~a great Tip that will help make my day, ^ ^* /Immediately I'm Happy about it. is a $20.

So: from now on, I'll imagine they're just lying to me, SAYING that loosely but with no intention on actually Wowing~* me. With a $10 or, extra awesome, a $20.

EVEN THO RIDEING IN *MY CAR 
~ IS IN [ THE TOP BEST ] 
UBER /Rides -that they've ever had.
=]


----------



## Bcam7 (Nov 26, 2016)

bugsybug said:


> Have you ever thought they might be poor like a church mouse or they simply just don't have it!!


I hope you will


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

oldretiredguy said:


> I know we all want to think our riders are having the time of their lives, drinking and laughing and here we are "stuck" behind the wheel, working odd hours, etc. The truth is we don't know what is going on "behind the curtain." Someone's marriage has failed, someone lost a child to cancer or an unfortunate situation, someone else might have just gotten a deadly diagnosis - we tend to think they are the "fun ones" and we are not. My advice? Take the rider where they want to go, be professional, don't judge. If they tip, it's extra. If not, so what?
> 
> Don't look behind the curtain. You won't like what you find.


I totally agree! I NEVER expect a tip. So when I get one, I'm pleasantly surprised. And there are times when some customers tip so much that they make up for the rest who didn't tip.


----------



## Brookey1980 (Dec 21, 2017)

oldretiredguy said:


> I know we all want to think our riders are having the time of their lives, drinking and laughing and here we are "stuck" behind the wheel, working odd hours, etc. The truth is we don't know what is going on "behind the curtain." Someone's marriage has failed, someone lost a child to cancer or an unfortunate situation, someone else might have just gotten a deadly diagnosis - we tend to think they are the "fun ones" and we are not. My advice? Take the rider where they want to go, be professional, don't judge. If they tip, it's extra. If not, so what?
> 
> Don't look behind the curtain. You won't like what you find.


That's good perspective. ...🤔 ~I will balance this with all that I said. (that I meant), in my post. =] Thanks for a balancing perspective to help it feels better. ........ But I still feel -there's no good reason FOR A PERSON TO *SAY (+all on their own).. (essentially) --> ("They plan-on =] giving me extra money") 

-but then to see, that ended up being ... $5.77. ~It's better to Not Lie to someone like this. ..not cool. But, oh-well. I know better now. Will still incorporate your saying to (consider) possibility of.. (..psychological, ... or whatever, Issues) perspective.


----------



## SanDiegoNative (Jan 10, 2018)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> I don't know. I've always said "Thank you" if a passenger says this, but 99% of the time, the passengers who say "I'll tip you in the app" FON'T actually do it. Infact, I hate to say it, bit the worst offenders are wealthy people. I don't know why, because they are wealthy and a tip wouldn't hurt them in the least. But over the years I've had several people either reveal to me in conversation, or I overheard their phone calls, that they were pretty wealthy, owned a big company, or whatever. And most of the time, they say "I'll tip you in the app", sometime they would even say "I'll give you a BIG tip" or a "nice tip", and they do nothing. I even had this young couple I picked up from a nice restaurant who lived in a very wealthy area, and we were halfway through the ride home and the lady says she forgot her coat. The guy asks if we could go back to get it, and he pleaded with me and said he'd give me a nice tip for being so kind. We go back, get the coat and I drop them off. And no tip. Nada. So when someone wealthy tells me they are going to leave a tip, I expect the opposite. And even amongst none wealthy people, the tip rate is still very low. I'd say on average about 20% of people will leave a tip. Which is pretty bad for a guy with a very clean modern car, a 5.0 rating, and easy going friendly conversation. I read an article one where there was a study done about tipping on rideshare. The conclusion was that there is really nothing you can do that will increase your chances of getting a tip, because it all depends on the mood and habits of the passenger. And even a good ride won't usually change that. So, I've given up long ago at looking at tips as anything to chase after. You get what you get. And most people (not all) will lie about tipping, for some weird reason. Especially rich people (no idea why).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, my business partner and I know when people say they will take care of me in the app its code for they won't. Some people tip you during the ride and you see it right after you complete the trip, or you get it soon after. But when they mention the tip, yeah, no. People are strange.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

The most profitable response is "Thanks so much!"

If I were an Uber passenger and encountered a sarcastic response from my driver, that would decrease their probability of getting a generous trip from me! Just sayin'....


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I pay more attention since this thread. I had 6 out of 23 rides specifically say "I'll tip you in the app" on my last shift.

"I'll tip you in the app!" $5
"I'll tip you in the app!" $8
"I'll tip you in the app!" $3
"I'll tip you in the app!" $0
"I'll tip you in the app!" $1
"I'll tip you in the app!" $8

One. And the rest of them came in within 10 minutes of the people getting out of the car.

Maybe it's a market to market thing or maybe people say it automatically as a habit now and then still decide case by case if they're going to follow through, but "I'll tip you in the app" doesn't seem to be a big deal here.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> I pay more attention since this thread. I had 6 out of 23 rides specifically say "I'll tip you in the app" on my last shift.
> 
> "I'll tip you in the app!" $5
> "I'll tip you in the app!" $8
> ...


I have a sense it is the driver that is the variable. A nice person will receive a tip more often than a grumpy one.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Diamondraider said:


> I have a sense it is the driver that is the variable. A nice person will receive a tip more often than a grumpy one.


Ya I replied to Santa's comment about clean cars and welcoming drivers earlier similarly and voided it to avoid arguments. I wipe the car down inside and out every day, twist myself into the back seat to wipe down any fingerprints, hair goop, foot scuffs between just about every ride, always help with luggage and groceries, hold the car door then help if necessary if it's an older passenger, always ask about temperature and if they want music, news, sports, whatever on, always answer "I'm fantastic, thank you!" (not "good") when they ask how I am, ask if they're visiting and what they've been doing in the city on hotel pickups etc etc.

That doesn't make me special and might sound like I'm a suck up, but really I don't want hair goop sinking into the leather or people banging into my trunk with heavy luggage or slamming the motorized trunk latch anyway. The rest is just friendly courtesy.

So frankly I'm not sure it's a coincidence that the some of the people complaining about tips are the same ones bragging on other threads about refusing to ever help riders with anything and throwing people out of the car. LOL!


----------



## jPreston (7 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


It's extremely likely a lie. Period. If it's not a lie, then any reasonable person would know that the statement can easily be perceived as false. Also, a meager tip is a lie as well. Forget about the zinger and simply give a fair 1-4 rating. It's a bummer for the 2%rs, but they're an automatic 4 or below for me, depending on anything else that went on in the ride. Riders: don't say that!


----------



## JRLS (9 mo ago)

Tips are important and riders who dont tip simply dont appreciate the value of service we provide. Think about it if you are a rider you get a ride at anytime when you want it at the exact spot where you wait and at the exact time and get dropped off safely at the exact spot and the exact time! To me nothing tops that! After I started driving for Uber I tip service people a lot more than I used to!
Note: What bugs me the most is that rich people tip less than most


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

JRLS said:


> Note: What bugs me the most is that rich people tip less than most


It's funny, in Tampa the people who seem to have money are kind of hit or miss. I almost always get tips from the poorer neighborhoods, true. But, there are not a lot of actual money people here taking Ubers. Just more upscale surburbia.

If I go down to St. Petersburg beach or Clearwater where the full time residents have houses worth multi-millions and I'm picking them up from a restaurant where they just dropped half my weekly pay on dinner for four and they still take Ubers because it's only a mile and it's the fastest way ... those people tip like they feel sorry for me. LOL!

One lady in St. Pete last week tucked a $20 in my shirt and said "Well you've just been charming." as the four of them got out. Their fare was $8, my cut was $4, and the trip was less than a mile taking 3 minutes.

So actually rich vs keeping up appearances, I'll take the actually rich - especially when they've had one too many bottles of wine.


----------



## wheremythomasguide (11 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> Do you drive on another planet?


Obviously not; who would I give rides to?

When communicating with passengers I choose my words (less is more) with the intent to connect, not manipulate. Doing so yields consistent, although not always exciting, results.

I never said the 7 out of 10 were massive tips. Most just a buck or two. A compromise of sorts, but better than nothing.

Plus the real money comes from the pickpocketing midget in the trunk, so why stress about it?


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Brookey1980 said:


> About [the lower number -of Tippers.] =[ ... I'm kinda (confused.. and disappointed) about it.
> Why?
> 
> (If I may vent my disappointment here) ... Have a few totaly Valid points here. ~Worth the read if you also feel this way, *AND I'LL APPRECIATE =] A THUMBS UP TO SHOW!!
> ...


[Reading {that} [post] was ~ [EXCRUCIATING!]]
{nEEd Advil [now]}


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Terrapin Bound said:


> [Reading {that} [post] was ~ [EXCRUCIATING!]]
> {nEEd Advil [now]}


Also I don't know where that person drives, but with the average ride price around here if $6.87 and $5.77 are crappy tips and anything short of $10 is a disappointment .... well prepare to continue to be disappointed. Seems like an expectation check might be in order unless the average fare is like $30 or $40 in that city.


----------



## James s914 (Nov 25, 2021)

Jenga said:


> The "I'll tip you in the app" is the single most annoying statement that I get from riders. The average truth in that statement is about 2%. So I'm trying to come up with a zinger to get them motivated to actually follow through with the tip. Though I'm sure most of them are simply lying to save face, there must be a psychological profile for these scammers and therefore some way to run a psychological operation on them. Any ideas?


A simple thank you is your best response along with it was nice meeting you and hope I get you again,,,bottom line is it all works out,,,,if you lead with kindness money will come because this world sincerely needs this!,be love be truth be compassionate and you will be rewarded with more tips then you could possibly i.magine,,,allls it takes is one rider a night to make your night pay off,,,so don't think of having to get tips every ride,think of making memories and creating positivity in a much negative social media based narcissistic world,,,give people a safe space for that 6minute ride and you will go home happy every night and it won't be just based on tips and money,,,,,just my advise and it's not about giving away water or candy it's about being real with people and showing them something they have never experienced before or rarely and that's a true soul....I've had night where I rarely get tips then unexpectedly I'm given a 100 dollar tip or a twenty tip just for listening to someone who is struggling,,,,lead with love,which is priceless


----------

